# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  « نحوه تاثیر " نمره دروس تطبیقی دیپلم مجدد" در نتیجه کنکور»

## ehsan7777777

*سلام* 



از کسایی که واسه بهتر کردن معدل و یا کم کردن تاثیر اون اقدام به گرفتن دیپلم مجدد کردن و ضمن اون چنتا از *درسای کتبی نهایی* سومشون رو هم *تطبیق* زدن ، درخواست راهنمایی داشتم.....


داخل سایت Dipcode.medu.ir ، در قسمت نکات مهمش ، نوشته شده که نمرات *دروس تطبیقی* ، داخل اون سایت وجود نداره و متعاقبا به سازمان سنجش هم ارسال نمیشه ......!!! 


*بر همین اساس ،می خواستم بدونم آیا نمرات دروسی تطبیقی نهایی سوم شما داخل این سامانه ثبت شده یا نه ... ؟؟؟

*


*«لینک صفحه مورد نظر »*





 اگر نمرات دروس تطبیقی شما تا حالا ثبت نشده و فقط نمرات دروسی که واسه دیپلم مجدد اونا رو امتحان دادین، آورده شده ، پس تکلیف *نحوه  تاثیر* نمره ی دروس نهایی تطبیق خورده دیپلم مجدد در درس متناظر کنکورشون،چطور میشه...؟؟؟


آیامیشه اینجوری تلقی کرد که نمرات این گونه دروس کتبی نهایی که تطبیق خورده ، اصلا اثری در نتیجه ی کنکور نمی ذاره و 100 درصد نتیجه بر میگرده به عملکرد و تراز نمره ی کنکور شخص در درس موردنظر،  یا اینکه جور دیگه ای عمل می کنن...؟؟؟


مثلا اگر دیپلم اول شخصی تجربی بوده باشه ، و بعد رفته باشه دیپلم مجدد ریاضی گرفته باشه ، و ضمن اون تمام دروس عمومی خودشو تطبیق زده باشه واونا رو دوباره امتحان نداده باشه، در این صورت تکلیف نحوه محاسبه تراز دروس عمومی کنکور تجربیش چطور میشه ... ؟؟؟
آیا بر اساس گفته این سایت، تراز دروس عمومیش رو 100 درصد بر اساس نمره ی کنکور لحاظ می کنن یا طور دیگه عمل میشه ... ؟؟؟





ممنون میشم اگه کسی اطلاعاتی در این مورد داره ، مخصوصا از کسایی که واسه دیپلم مجدد اقدام کردن و بعضی از درساشون رو تطبیق زدن ، بیان و  بقیه رو هم راهنمایی کنن....      @khaan

----------


## Mii Lad

سلام 

به احتمال زیاد همانطوره که شما میگین و دروسی که تطبیق زده شدن 100 ملاک کنکور هست .

فک کنم جناب خان @khaan

 اطلاعات بیشتری داشته باشن

----------


## ehsan7777777

*نظر کاربر محترم " Asemoon " رو  که درباره همین مطلبه ، با اجازه ازشون می ذارم... :
*

« سلام ببینین راجع به دروس تطبیقی اون لینکی که شما دادین اصلا راجع به دیپلم مجدد یا این جور حرفا نیست!! داره راجع به دیپلمه های قبل 84 حرف میزنه و ادامه جمله گفته نمرات تطبیقی که در کارنامه درج شده!!! اصلا ربطی نداره به تطبیق زدن درس ها تو دیپلم مجدد شاید منظورش درس های داخلی یا ... بوده ما که یه تطبیق نداریم تو آموزش و پرورش!! مطمئن باشین نمرات ارسال میشن چون اگه نشن دیپلم شما کامل نیست و نمیتونین از اون تو کنکور استفاده کنین همین الان بعضی بچه ها که فقط یه درسشون رو قبول نشدن که تازه داخلی هم هست و هیچ تاثیری تو کنکور نداره ولی بازم سوابقشون رو نشون نمیده ، تو کارنامه کنکور شما اونجا که زده مشاهده سوابق تحصیلی کل دروس دیپلم هست و باید باشه.... 
اتفاقا مشکل همونجاست که چون نمرات تطبیقی کنار دروس دیگه تو سایت دیپ کد نمیان بچه ها فکر میکنن فرستاده نمیشن، ببینین تو اون سایت نمرات برای تایید شدن میان که بچه ها تایید کنن نمراتی که فرستاده شده درسته یا نه ولی نمرات دروس تطبیقی رو خودشون فرستادن و دیگه نیازی به تایید ما نداره، این کار هم شاید واسه این بوده که خطایی به وجود نیاد... »

----------

